
5 Open Source Tools to Improve Your Serverless Development Experience - benellerby
https://medium.com/serverless-transformation/5-open-source-tools-to-improve-your-serverless-development-experience-8f2eaa89a2b5
======
emrahsamdan
A very nicely curated list. If you're still in search of dealing with cold
starts, Thundra also provides a warm-up plugin that helps you keep your
serverless functions warm. [https://github.com/thundra-io/thundra-lambda-
warmup](https://github.com/thundra-io/thundra-lambda-warmup)

